# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  When feeling okay, doesn't feel okay

## BrookeAshley

I woke up this morning feeling okay. First time in awhile I made it to work without crying. I feel okay. Well, now I'm feeling anxious about feeling okay. I know, crazy. I feel uncomfortable because now I'm wondering whats going to go wrong. I'm jinxing things by feeling okay and not bad. What a horrible cycle. Why can't I feel okay today and not have anxiety ruin it? I know logically nothing bad will happen from me not worrying but I feel its a security blanket for me. If I expect bad to happen, I can't be disappointed. 

Disappointment is a horrible feeling that scares me.

----------


## Cuchculan

You are just used to not feeling ' OK ' that when you feel ' OK ' you assume something must be wrong. There is nothing wrong at all. We are allowed have good days. They do happen. Enjoy then when you have them. Stop looking for things to be wrong on good days.

----------


## Conceda

You are afraid to hurt yourself. Just remember that "It is okay if not okay" learn to fight your feeling.

----------

